# Scotty Rod Holder Extension P/N 259



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't mate, but I'd love to get one too!
Hopefully someone will know!!!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> I don't mate, but I'd love to get one too!
> Hopefully someone will know!!!


What about someone like BCF?

Dan


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Scotty Gear - PM me


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Tackleworld stores stock them too :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yep , thats what i want as well. 2 of em


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

$40 odd dollars according to Tim in Melbourne.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6006


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

40 each !!!!!
No way on earth , what a rip :shock: 
Thats as much as a full rod holder itself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

PeterJ said:


> 40 each !!!!!
> No way on earth , what a rip :shock:
> Thats as much as a full rod holder itself.


Yeah it is a rip but I bought 2 anyway, well worth it for making the holders more user freindly in my outback tho.

Wouldnt want to get hit by a decent king or murray cod with any serious drag pressure while trolling with them tho.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep a bit expensive, but they work well, they mean I can troll without the rod getting in the way of the mirage drive. Also keeps the reels drier than a standard mount as less water splashes that high  
I'm planning on getting a second one as well.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

If strength of the extension is an issue would the extension Part number: 254 with stainless steel shaft be better  it is longer than the other at 8.5"


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats waht i have. From the US they only cost me US$22 each so cheaper too!!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ah yes duckman , cabelas have their name on scotty ones at 19 per pair. 44 Aus landed for two, giddyup


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Those metal type holders are no stronger at all, the weak spot is pointed out in the pic I edited below :wink:










I wouldnt use any more than about 4kg of drag using the extensions, they create a lot more pressure on the plastic weak point due to leverage.


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

This may be of some use to someone - my version of the poor man's scotty rod holder extension - works great on those fantastic Hobie Outbacks and other yaks with standard rod holders. One of the better features, apart from the price ($0.00), is that there are no holes in the yak.










I raised the standard scotty fittings on a bit of vacuum pipe. Shaped and fixed a timber block into the top of the pipe, screwed an aluminium plate to the timber, bolted the rod holder to the aluminium. The rods are now up high enough to get above the level of my feet in the pedals, and at a better height to reach. The tubes were a bit loose in the standard rod holders so I fitted some shock cord to the base of the tube to take up the slack.

The length of pipe above the kayak then became the perfect spot to mount some long nose pliers on port side and knife on starboard. The knife blade fits inside the vacuum tube and doesn't touch the kayak.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Even better than your holder extensions is the accomodation, I doubt I could have a good enough excuse to keep my yak inside the house...well done!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Mate the only reason mine gets to live in the house is because mrs jdbb's yak is in there with it. We hardly use half the house now the kids are gone - car is too good to leave out of the garage, you couldn't leave these babies out in the cold - what choices are there?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I will direct Suzi to this post pronto, thanks for the hint


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

No No No No Definately not :x :x :x

I have already lost my dinning room to accomodate the fishing gear im not loosing another room for the yaks (stamping foot down)

There is plenty of room in the garage since both cars are outside due to MORE fishing gear + boat.

Nice try but you didnt win the major prize AWWWWW but we do have and excellent minor prize ........... a pretty ballerina on a stick :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Suzi


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

There's got to be room inside for one little yak. And how about this - instead of him being outside in the garage up to who knows what, he could be inside spending quality time with you.......... and the yak.


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice try but when hes outside well....hes out of my way :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Nah most of the time hes out there i get called out for help anyway 
:wink:

There are four people a dog and a office in this house so there is definately NO spare room at all. The garage it is!!!!!

Unless of course Funda buys me a bigger house :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Cheers
Suzi


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

GracefulLily said:


> Unless of course Funda buys me a bigger house :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Suzi


 Suz , i think someone heard Alan say down at Barlings that since Suz had been so understanding regarding the adventure , he felt he should buy her a much bigger house with four car garage for the yaks, and some new dining room furniture,,,,,,,,,,, ya cant make stuff like that up :wink: :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWagGu74AABLfgAASYCcACCIAGAA/795wIAB0Ip+onqYNRoAA0ZBqniQ0NNBoA0ek0IBGIJtXOwWz09lUpMXYukECEG1mH4g5O5N60h3D1xK2JApSgHN8p5Za4JAJuWa2D04NsOQO8EFB80YjOG6TJyyNqiwmmqHT8XckU4UJCoBru+A=


----------

